# Your favorite app



## Joseph_Evans (Jul 24, 2011)

What's your favorite app for your Kindle Fire? Immediate first impressions for me are that I'm going to have a lot of fun with Fruit Ninja


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

This is a tower defense game. Worth every cent.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

is probably the one I use the most. . .along with FB and TapaTalk. . . . .

Oh, and the email app that comes with the HD. . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Of DreamWeaver's list, I've used and liked

TuneIn Radio
ezPDF Reader,
and 
ES File Explorer

When you go to the others, if you have a Fire or Fire HD already registered, it will tell you on the side which are compatible with your device.

Betsy


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

Overdrive
tunein radio
Words With Friends
Box

I guess these would be my top picks.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Pyramid Solitaire - free - not the easiest or most forgiving of solitaire games, but I love it.

 Pocket, also free, for saving web articles to read later (and across devices).

 Free - for checking for free books.

 Solitaire, Mahjong Solitaire, Spider Solitaire, FreeCell Solitaire - $1.00, best solitaire pack I've found for the Fire, because it was designed for the Fire

Dropbox, which I had to get from the Dropbox website because Amazon's version isn't compatible.

Aldiko for reading ePubs, which had to come from the Aldiko website because again the Amazon version isn't compatible.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I most use the email app (for aol.. on the original Fire)
Calengoo
Pogo Games

And I use documents (driving schedule) I mail to my Fire for when I'm driving cancer patients.


----------



## parakeetgirl (Feb 27, 2009)

I like Fruit Ninja..I had that one on my 1st generation KF. I've been liking Office Zombie lately. The only issue is it can be a little glitchy. You throw various objects at a zombie sitting at his desk. There are different goals to check off. It's cute.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Games - Tiny Bang Story, Devil's Attorney & Jelly Defense.  All cost money, but they are not 'freemium' games. (Free, but with all the good stuff requiring in-app purchases). For what its worth, Tiny Bang Story is gorgeous.
Most Useful Apps - Dropbox and Chrome to Phone.  Dropbox gets files to and from your device relatively painfree.  Chrome to Phone lets you send websites from your pc to your device


----------



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

I've got a probably really stupid question about apps.  Are we able to download android apps from android market onto the fire?  I can't seem to find the android market webiste or app.  I think it is a white bag with the little green robot guy  on it.  If someone could point me to where I can find that I would very much appreciate it.

What are some other good websites for fire compatible apps other than Amazon.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Google Play will not recognize an unrooted Fire as a legal device to download to. Most people get apps from one of the other sites such as 1Mobile.

You do have to authorize your Fire to receive third party apps.  It's under settings.

Betsy


----------



## Zero (Jan 27, 2011)

So if you look at my previous post, some google apps do work! You have to find the apk to load them into the fire, but those that require google play authorization can get it by getting the GoogleLoginService.apk file. The trick has always been how to get the apk files in the first place.

Thanks everyone for posting their favorite apps! I've found about 4 apps above that I didn't know about and loved.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I think Sheila's question was about downloading directly from Google Play; which, as far as I know, requires rooting your device?  But there are other places to get the apps.

Betsy


----------



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

I think my question has been answered. I had heard about Android Market and couldn't figure out why I couldn't find it. I went to google play and Kindle fire is NOT listed as one of the supported devices. I don't understaand why not since the fire is an android device but oh well.

As far as other places to dl apps for the fire I have found 1Mobile and Getjar. Does anyone else have a favorite app store? Or a list of something like 100 apps that are essential. I just feel the world has opened up to me now that I have so much more space on the 32GB hd compared to the limiting original fire.

One app I just found that works great is Soundhound. It is a Shazam type app for identifying what song is playing. It is free with unlimited uses.










Thanks for all the help.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I mostly use 1mobile.  One of the developers who posted here warned against downloads Getjar as he felt there downloads there carried spyware. or something.

Betsy


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Google Play will not recognize an unrooted Fire as a legal device to download to. Most people get apps from one of the other sites such as 1Mobile.
> 
> You do have to authorize your Fire to receive third party apps. It's under settings.


Can you plug your Kindle Fire into a computer and download form the 1Mobile website straight to the Kindle Fire?

I've been about downloading to an Android phone (I don't have one) and then extracting the file and moving to the KF. Obviously downloading directly the the Fire would be easier.


----------



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

Sure just go to 1mobile.com on your fire and download the 1mobile app to your fire.  Then access 1molbile through their app on the fire and you can download all kinds of great apps directly to the fire.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Cardinal said:


> Can you plug your Kindle Fire into a computer and download form the 1Mobile website straight to the Kindle Fire?
> 
> I've been about downloading to an Android phone (I don't have one) and then extracting the file and moving to the KF. Obviously downloading directly the the Fire would be easier.


No. . .you don't plug the Fire into your computer. . . well, I guess you can, but why bother. 

Just use the web browser on the Fire to go to the 1Mobile site and download the 1Mobile 'app'. You do have to first go into settings and allow apps from 'unknown sources'.

Once you have the 1Mobile app, you can search the same as you would on Amazon . . . .or as you do with Google Play on non-Fire android devices.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Sweet!  That is a lot easier than I thought it would be.  

Do any of you running apps brought from outside Amazon run virus protection software, and if so which ones?


----------

